# Please Id My Long Gone, Late 80'S/Early 90'S Digital Watch.



## Tommygunn (Jun 20, 2008)

If possible could comeone identify what I remember to be a Citizen watch that I had in the late 80's/early 90's.

It had all the usual stock functions but a few features that made it stand out.

They are:

1. Bright and bold green and red counter graphic.

2. A series of chrome, dome headed, pin head sized bezel rivets (fake and approx 8)

3. Of the time Citizen type oblong, grey function buttons.

See pic below for a better explanation.

If you can identify the model or indeed put me right if I have the maker incorrect then I would greatly appreciate it.

Cheers,

Tom.


----------



## Tommygunn (Jun 20, 2008)

Oops, problem with Photobucket, here's my impression:










In an update to this I have done some subsequent research and found the watch below.










This watch has exactly the same colour graphical display as mine had but that is where the similarities pretty much end.

Just to clarify, and to add some further information, here are the main identifying points:

1) Exact same colour graphic display as above.

2) Both the case and bezel were black resin. Bezel was plain and non moveable so purely decorative.

3) Bezel had eight (approx) decorative chrome pins.

4) Grey function buttons.

I would also add that the screen was only the size of the upper two thirds of that above, i.e. the graphic display and upper LCD portion. I don't remember multiple tiers of LCD.

Cheers,

Tom.


----------



## Tommygunn (Jun 20, 2008)

I've found it!

Does anyone know any info on this watch, obviously the one circled.

Tom.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done in finding it..

There are some specific vintage LCD forums out there that will probably be abe to help..

digitalsuperman is one, some googling should find some others


----------



## Tommygunn (Jun 20, 2008)

Hooray!

Early this morning I won the watch on Ebay. I was determined to have it.

It needs a little restoration and a cleaning but otherwise it is all good.

Very happy.

Tom.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Well done; I love it when a long term plan comes together...


----------



## Tommygunn (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks,

Tom.


----------



## Tommygunn (Jun 20, 2008)

Today I received the watch.

I stripped the watch down to give it a good clean and found that several parts are missing.

Firstly, the o-ring is missing.

Secondly, three washers and return springs plus two of the retaining e-clips are missing from the buttons.

Does anyone know where I can obtain these items? Are they generic or specific to Citizen and/or this watch model?



















Regards,

Tom.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Tommygunn said:


> Today I received the watch.
> 
> I stripped the watch down to give it a good clean and found that several parts are missing.
> 
> ...


hi i sold a very nice one of these a few weeks ago it went to Italy i got Â£26.00 for it what did you pay? all the best woody77


----------



## Tommygunn (Jun 20, 2008)

It cost me about Â£41.

Tom.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Tommygunn said:


> It cost me about Â£41.
> 
> Tom.


 hi tom i was not on the froum when i sold it, and it has its papers as well and in very nice con to no bits misting all the best woody77.i like old citizen lcd to i had this one back in 1982 and just pick this one up cost me lots!


----------



## Tommygunn (Jun 20, 2008)

Very nice buy.

Tom.


----------



## Tommygunn (Jun 20, 2008)

Another problem, this time electrical.

As you can see in the photo below I have some connectivity issues with the segments.

The lower display (time) works fine if I slightly compress the lower edge of the movement. However, I am having trouble with the upper display and the graphical display which will not function correctly despite cleaning of the contacts and manipulation of the movement case.

Is there a way to improve the contacts i.e. the rubber strips, pcb contacts and screen contacts?










Cheers,

Tom.


----------



## Tommygunn (Jun 20, 2008)

Woody,

Out of interest, did your watch have a red button at the top right position or were yours all grey?

I have a feeling that my red button is a substitute.

Tom.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Tommygunn said:


> Woody,
> 
> Out of interest, did your watch have a red button at the top right position or were yours all grey?
> 
> ...


hi tom yes it did which you had won the one i sold as it was all working very well all the best woody77


----------



## Tommygunn (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks, Woody77.

Tom.


----------

